# Soil test advice



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

New member and first post on TLF. Just got into a new home and I don't think the yard has ever been touched besides an occasional watering and mow. Killed all the weeds off in the back and leveled the best I could. There is a good irrigation system installed. The front is just dormant Bermuda and will get redone in the fall. Planning on having a wedding reception in the back in September, so I am unfortunately going to have to fight an uphill battle and attempt a spring renovation. Advice is appreciated!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Based on what you've said, I think there may be some problems with this test. I suspect a sampling error like sampling to soon after application of fertilizer. Otherwise, the prior owners had been adding amendments to this soil. P is a bit excessive, K is plentiful and Nitrate is unusually high. Micros are in good shape. Mg and Na levels are higher than desired and could indicate issues with soil physical characteristics.
Can you provide more information about any recent fertilization, etc?


----------



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Based on what you've said, I think there may be some problems with this test. I suspect a sampling error like sampling to soon after application of fertilizer. Otherwise, the prior owners had been adding amendments to this soil. P is a bit excessive, K is plentiful and Nitrate is unusually high. Micros are in good shape. Mg and Na levels are higher than desired and could indicate issues with soil physical characteristics.
> Can you provide more information about any recent fertilization, etc?


The yard has been mainly bare soil with some weeds mixed in (about 60% bare). Samples were taken correctly to my understanding (about 30 samples taken with a probe 2-5 inches deep scattered over 2k sf). There were a few empty bags of milorganite in the garage when I moved in so Im guessing thats what the previous owners used. House has been empty since january or february of '18 so there definitely hasn't been anything put down for at least a year. I can't really think of anything alarming that might throw things off with the test. Threw out some PRG seed late last fall just to green things up for the winter and it seemed to grow and fill in quite well.


----------



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

@Ridgerunner Thanks for the reply BTW. Only other thing I can think of is I installed a patio late last fall right after I moved in. The soil excavated from that project sat in a pile over winter until things dried out enough to get a skid steer back there. I used some of that dirt to level the rest of the back yard around early february sometime.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

My first impression of your test was somebody won the Milorganite Lottery. 
For both Front and Back:
To lower pH I suggest you search these forums for posts by @greendoc in applying citric acid to lower pH. You can also apply Sulfur 5 lbs x2 a year in addition.
You'll want to consider removing Mg and Na from the soil to improve soil physical characteristics. Gypsum is an amendment that can do that without raising pH. At your levels, this will take a number of years.
In the front, I see no issue following Spectrum's recommendations. Don't over apply K.
In the back, I'd suggest you only apply N in the form of Ammonium Sulfate if possible. No P or K necessary for this year maybe next. You'll want to retest next year.


----------



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

@Ridgerunner How many apps and at what rate per app of gypsum should I make throughout the year?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

For standard gypsum (not some specialty product), the recommended maximum application rate is 50lbs/M x2 per year. Commonly it's applied at rates between 25 and 50 lbs/M. Ca can tie up P and although you have decent test levels of P, you have a higher pH 7.6, you might want to start at less than max rates. If no adverse affects, increase amounts for subsequent apps. It's likely to take years to lower Mg levels.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd try and get that pH down around 6 with some sulfur pellets. 5 lbs per M and see how that does in a year.


----------



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd try and get that pH down around 6 with some sulfur pellets. 5 lbs per M and see how that does in a year.


I did a soil savvy test last fall and they had the pH of the front and back in the low 6s. I never did add anything that would alter the pH. I know they don't have the best tests, but that's why I'm a little hesitant to add any sulfur this year. I was shocked to see it was as high as it was. Would you recommend to go for it and add the sulfur anyways this year, or retest next spring after a full growing seasom and see if it's still high?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not doubt Spectrum ability to correctly measure pH in your two test.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I see 7.6 and 7.1


----------



## Sperry (Mar 5, 2019)

&#128077;&#127995;


----------

